# My Betta's stomach is huge!



## msraiff (Jan 22, 2011)

Betta's stomach has grown large over past several weeks. Has not eaten or pooped in a week. Tried cooked peas and epsom salt baths with no results. Fish just sits, motionless, on the bottom of QT bowl. Looks like it will burst. What can I do?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Try Daphnia.
My female once was bloated and couldn't swim properly, but I fasted her for one day and then gave her some frozen daphnia and she was fine the next day, it was really quick.


----------



## msraiff (Jan 22, 2011)

The fish will not eat. It ignored the peas so I can't imagine it will eat daphnia. Any other suggestions? I can't believe this is rare.


----------



## drg889 (Jan 6, 2011)

do it's scales seem like they're popping out at all? my first betta died of dropsys and he had a huge bloated stomach but didn't notice the scales until a few hours later.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

It's not rare. I lost the fish in my avatar a while ago to the same symptoms. Nothing worked, not the pea, not epsom salt, not bloodworms nor daphnia... I just ran out of things to try. 

I don't mean to discourage you. I hope your case turns out differently. Just wanted you to know it's not rare.


----------



## msraiff (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone. At least I know it is not rare and that I have tried everything. He didn't make it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## plakatfighter123 (Jan 15, 2011)

i have had a db tali that died from that huge stomach too. so dont worry that you are the only one


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry. =(( All you can do is try again..


----------

